# [SOLVED] how to stealth/hide port 0 &amp; 1



## bonggoby (Nov 9, 2007)

does anybody know how to stealth/hide port 0 & 1? i ran shieldsup from grc.com and it says it detected my port 0 & 1 but it was closed. 
im using router dlink di-524 firmware 5.10, windows xphome sp2 (firewall disabled), im using zonealarm free, im using cable internet. someone suggested i should set firewall rules in my router but i dont know how to do that. is there a website for that? like a tutorial for firewall rules for di-524? but id appreciate it if u could just show me how to set firewall rules. tnx very much


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: how to stealth/hide port 0 & 1*

I wouldn't worry too much about those specific ports. Port 0 is somewhat of a "wildcard" port and is technically not even valid. It can be used of course but it isn't what you would call a port to be suspicious about unless for some very weird reason it was open, which it is not. Port 1 "can" be used as well, but again it is closed.

Closed, compared to Stealth, simply means that the probe found that port "existed" and could be "heard" when trying to knock on it. Like a sonar ping, the ping bounced back to the pinger and could be heard. Stealth means that when trying the probe sent the sonar ping, the ping wasn't bounced back and could not be heard. While it is a good idea to Stealth what you can as it reduces your profile, Closed isn't "bad". It's when they are Open that you should be concerned, because that means that the door is open and someone potentially dangerous is already inside waiting to talk with people behind your back to do everything from funnel instructions to Remote Access Trojans ("RATs") which have infected your computer to other potentially malicious activities.

Zonealarm "should" be stealthing those ports, however it is quite possible they are not as they may be used for a legitimate reason due to hardware or software on your computer or your network. These ports can and are used legitimately - they are _vectors_ for potential breach, not an actual security problem in themselves by simply existing. To be more sure your system is not compromised, take a look at our PC Safety and Security thread and run one or more of the recommended online scanners which will scan your system for viruses and malware. You may already have anti-virus and/or anti-malware on your system already, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bonggoby (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: how to stealth/hide port 0 & 1*

but ive read somewhere in the internet that those ports can be use by hackers for denial of service attack. i'll post it here if i see that article again. tnx again for the reply and the link. 

oh and i test again my pc with that shieldsup i pass the true stealth when i didnt use my router. i was directly connected to the cable modem. so i guess its the router that has a problem


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: how to stealth/hide port 0 & 1*

Any home computer could easily be DoS'ed by someone who possesses even a few bots or just one computer with a well-placed attack. However this type of attack is only usually dealt to those people malicious hackers purposely want to attack and should rarely be the concern of home users.

The kind of things home users should be primarily concerned about is having their computers compromised by viruses and malware to be used as bots/zombies and to easily steal sensitive information. Don't worry yourself regarding Denial of Service attacks over certain ports as it isn't the primary focus on home users. There is no common or clear benefit of DoSing a home user. Now don't get me wrong, it "could" happen, but the chances of it is far more remote.

And besides, even if you are "Stealthed", if someone knows you exist they can still DoS you. Even packets which are silently dropped still need to be processed. Relax. :grin:


----------



## bonggoby (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: how to stealth/hide port 0 & 1*

ok tnx


----------



## phillyb (Jan 6, 2008)

i had the same prob concening port 0 at shields up. i found if i rebooted my cable moden and router this solved the problem. port 0 was stelthed again after reboots.


----------

